# Que parlantes utilizar



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 15, 2009)

Buenas, felicitaciones por esta comunidad, mi pregunta o mejor son varias preguntas

quiero armar un sonido pequeño pero potente.

ustedes que me aconsejan voy a comprar todo entonces necesito saber que parlantes utilizar 6 parlantes 12" de 700w ó 4 parlantes 15" de 600w? o ustede que me aconsejan. los parlantes son marca spain
tambien quiero ponerle 2 bajos de 15" a 1200w.
con respecto a la amplificacion ó planta armo 2 ó 1 sola bien potente?
en la planta me dicen que compre esterio, pero ahi muchas mono cual compro o difencias?
y si pueden me dicen la planta de cuantos w debe ser y cuanto por cada canal.

agradesco su ayuda ya que como ven no se nada de eso.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

¿Has visto las series de parlantes que tiene Peavey en su pagina web?

Sencillo y facil

Graves: Altavoz de 18" en el cajón que más gustes.
Medios y agudos: 12" o 15" con driver de 1" o más en un solo cajón, por lo regular reflex.

Amplificador de acuerdo a la potencia RMS de tus parlantes. Pueden sobrealimentar un 20% para tener mas alcanze sin distorsión.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 15, 2009)

Compra un amplificador de 7000W por canal y ademas de 4 salidas. Eso si, el mas pequeño y mas ligero que encuentres. Y los parlantes usa puros bajos sin tweeter, siempre suena mejor así, no hay nada mejor que el bajo solo .
.
.
.
Como te podrás imaginar mi respuesta es Sarcasmo

Pero como no es bueno jugar cuando se está aprendiendo, te ayudo:



Ferneycarmona dijo:


> como ven no se nada de eso.



Anda de nuevo a buscar por la tienda y averigua la potencia continua o VATIOS REALES "Wrms" de cada altavoz, busca la sensibilidad que está decibeles "dB" de cada altavoz. Averigua la impedancia nominal "ohm" y la respuesta en frecuencia "Hz". 

Por ultimo, no le vayas a construir cualquier "caja acústica" tienes que pedir los parámetros *Thiele & Small* de los parlantes.  

En cuanto al amplificador. Ya tendremos bastante para discutir luego que nos traigas esos datos. 

PS: si no encuentras esos datos de los altavoces que ademas no son nada del otro mundo, entonces no los compres y gasta el dinero en ropa/vestido o un buen regalo para tu novia. 



Tacatomon dijo:


> Amplificador de acuerdo a la potencia RMS de tus parlantes. Pueden sobrealimentar un 20% para tener mas alcanze sin distorsión.



Mirá, respondiste antes que yo.

No quiero volver a *aquel viejo hilo*. Explícate un poco mas, es sabido que los parlantes no soportan mas potencia de la que disipan. Pero creo que te entiendo


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 15, 2009)

Amigo gracias por su ayuda esta es la pagina del fabricante de los parlantes 
http://www.spainaudio-online.com/productos-audio.html
los parlantes que me ofecen son los parlantes 12 s700 medios - spain 
y los bajos 2226c - spain

ahi estan todo los datos que me pedistes checalos y me dices.

espero no estar incumpliendo las reglas con dar la web si es asi avisar.
espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 15, 2009)

*2226C - SPAIN * 15"


Impedancia: 8ohm
Potencia: 600Wrms
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 60Hz - 2Khz
Sensibilidad: 95dB

*12S700 - SPAIN * 12"


Impedancia: 8ohm
Potencia: 500Wrms
Respuesta en Frecuencia: 40Hz - 4Khz
Sensibilidad: 96dB

A mi parecer, esos parlantes son "cualquier cosa". De verdad discúlpame si soy muy cruel. Pero es que faltan datos. Y faltan muchos datos importantes. No se de que país eres. 

Pero aquí te dejo unas especificaciones de un parlante mas o menos decente y así compara;

*KAPPA-12A* 12"


*SPECIFICATION	 *

Nominal Impedance:	8 ohms

Power Rating	 
Watts: 450W
Music Program: 900W

Resonance:	45Hz
Usable Frequency Range:	62Hz-4.2kHz
Sensitivity:	99.3

*THIELE & SMALL PARAMETERS*

Resonant Frequency (fs)	45Hz	
DC Resistance (Re)	5.41
Coil Inductance (Le)	0.77mH
Mechanical Q (Qms)	7.76
Electromagnetic Q (Qes)	0.28
Total Q (Qts)	0.27
Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)	112.1 liters / 4.0 cu.ft.
Peak Diaphragm Displacement Volume (Vd)	166cc
Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)	0.30mm/N
BL Product (BL)	15.2 T-M
Diaphram Mass inc. Airload (Mms)	42 grams
Efficiency Bandwidth Product (EBP)	161
Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)	3.2mm
Surface Area of Cone (Sd)	519.5 cm2	 
Maximum Mechanical Limit (Xlim)	11.5mm	


Todo eso y *mucho mas* en el enlace http://www.eminence-speaker.com/pro...l_link=KAPPA-12A&speaker_size=12&SUB_CAT_ID=2

¿Para que fin quieres armar sonido? Yo te aconsejo comprar 4 buenos parlantes a comprar 10 altavoces genéricos.

A medida que se vaya desenvolviendo el tema, vamos detallando las cosas (si nuestros moderadores nos lo permiten).


----------



## jacobs (Dic 16, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> A mi parecer, esos parlantes son "cualquier cosa". De verdad discúlpame si soy muy cruel. Pero es que faltan datos. Y faltan muchos datos importantes. No se de que país eres.
> 
> Pero aquí te dejo unas especificaciones de un parlante mas o menos decente y así compara;
> 
> ¿Para que fin quieres armar sonido? Yo te aconsejo comprar 4 buenos parlantes a comprar 10 altavoces genéricos.


 
Hola, esos parlantes los venden aca en colombia, y son para hacer bulla o(cualquier cosa) parecida, mas no son para audio pro, sigue el consejo de yoangel 4 buenos parlantes que 6 genericos, ademas no te van a suministrar los parametros thielle-small, que son los que necesitas para armar las cajas, ahora son 99.3 db de sensibilidad del kappa, comparado con los 96 del spain,
averigua tambien los B&C, peavey
http://www.peavey.com/products/browse.cfm/action/list/cat/408/item/116628/Low%20Frequency%20Drivers.cfm
http://www.bcspeakers.com/product.php?id=0000000043


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 16, 2009)

Listo amigo ya contacte al provedor de los eminence,
ahora que sigue?


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 16, 2009)

jacobs dijo:


> 4 buenos parlantes que 6 genericos



Yo dije 10 genéricos me equivoqué. Pero el planteamiento inicial dice:

6 altavoces 12" o 15" mas 2 altavoces 15" (para bajos)



Ferneycarmona dijo:


> ahora que sigue?



Entender/estudiar un poco el sonido. 

Cada +3dB equivale a duplicar el nivel de presión sonora.  

Ejemplo:

El *12S700 - SPAIN* 12" tiene una sensibilidad de 96dB, mientras que el *KAPPA-12A* 12" tiene sensibilidad de 99.3dB para la misma impedancia nominal de los dos (8ohm). Esto quiere decir que en todos los casos el Kappa sonará el doble para la misma potencia que le apliques. 

Por este lado las va ganando el Kappa. Ademas que a la hora de hacer la caja acústica del altavoz sabrás como hacerla. 

Cabe destacar que no tengo "preferencia" por la marca EMINENCE solo la tomo como referencia. Cualquier marca que compres será buena mientras te suministre todos los datos o por lo menos los parámetros Thiele & Small y la curva del Rango de Frecuencias. 

Pero ¿que diseño/configuración tienes en mente?

Algo como esto:

 

Yo definiría 4 altavoces 12" + driver de compresión de 1" para usarlos full rango pero cortado en 120Hz y 2 altavoces 15" para usarlo en frecuencias bajas. Esto es tomando en consideración "lo económico" porque si el dinero no es problema entonces considero mejor 

Si es así, entonces es un sistema Bi-amplificado. Necesitas 2 amplificadores y posiblemente un "crossover activo" para dividir las frecuencias de entrada a cada amplificador. 

PS: *Ferneycarmona* ¿de que país eres? a ver si se te puede orientar mejor de acuerdo a tu zona. Ademas no haz aclarado si es para poner música como "Dj" o escuchar música en tu casa/habitación.


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 16, 2009)

Bueno amigo soy de colombia y tengo un establecimiento comercial, esta ubicado en una plaza ahi varios establecimientos entonces necesito algo que suene bien para que mis clientes se sientan bien con el sonido y no escuchen el de al lado jejej
de plata estoy un poco corto pero digame le escucho, me gusta el estilo que me mostro de las cajas, pero me dijeron hacer las cajas individuales usted que dice?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2009)

Puedes empezar con armar un solo lado, es decir, una sola caja de bajos, y la de medios y agudos. Mono, no estéreo, así economizas.

La forma de la JBL es muuuuy buena y sencilla.  Y pues ya te recomendaron Eminence, que es de lo mejor en Calidad/Precio. Las recomiendo a ojos cerrados.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 16, 2009)

las plantas mono o esterio expliqueme esa parte y si tiene alguna negativa?
las cajas aca en mi cuidad se usan individual y hacen torres estilo piramide usted me aconseja el estilo jbl y yo lo veo bien, que piensa de los dos estilos?


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 16, 2009)

Pues mira, para hacerlo mono y ahorrarte la mitad de parlantes y amplificadores, solo comprarías uno de buena potencia. Usas un canal para los graves con filtro activo y los medios y agudos con el canal restante y un filtro activo/pasivo.

Eso es por si solo quieres una sola torre como cualquiera de las que están en la foto JBL.
AHora si quieres estéreo, compras el doble de todo y listo.
Acerca de el estilo que mencionas, una foto estaría bien.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 16, 2009)

pues creo que seria estero, puedo compra 2 amplificadores + crossover + mixer.
sobre el estilo piramide no tengo una foto a la mano pero es asi: ejemplo
colocan 4 bajos ensima de los bajos 4 parlantes ensima 3 parlantes mas y si sucesivamente.

Tengo en mente lo siguiente 2 bajos 15" y los 4 medios 12" todos eminence ustedes que dicen, que necesitaria para mover esos parlantes?


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 17, 2009)

Yo siempre "supe" que se hacía así:

Bajos: Al raz del piso.
Medios: A la altura del torso/cabeza.
Agudos: Solo un poco sobre la cabeza apuntando en diagonal (poca inclinación, sin exagerar) hacia abajo.


Creo que no tiene sentido poner todos los parlantes juntos si se va a usar stereo, para eso se usa mono y listo (no va a ser tanta la diferencia en ese caso).


De qué dimensiones es el lugar que querés sonorizar? Es cerrado o al aire libre? Me parece que estás exagerando un poco con la cantidad de potencia y parlantes que querés usar.



Saludos.


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 17, 2009)

el lugar no tengo las medidas exactas pero es como de frente 12 metro y de profundidad 20 metro, lo que hay que tener en cuenta es que al lado tienen un pico grande.
el local es abierto.


----------



## castro (Dic 17, 2009)

yo probaria con 4 parlantes de 18" a 500w; 2 corneta de  10" a 200w ; y unos  8 o 10 brillos de 3".......
si tienes tiempo y quieres puedes construir el amplificador


----------



## Ferneycarmona (Dic 17, 2009)

con que configuracion mando hacer las plantas?


----------



## castro (Dic 18, 2009)

si tu pregunta es que amplificador usar entre uno estereo y mono,.....debes tener en cuenta lo que .....

* escribio tomasito*

_Creo que no tiene sentido poner todos los parlantes juntos si se va a usar stereo, para eso se usa mono y listo (no va a ser tanta la diferencia en ese caso)._


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola gente:
estoy en la búsqueda de 1 woofer de 12" 200W RMS 8ohms para realizar un proyecto para un amigo mío.
El tamaño precisamente no es un capricho ya que el espacio con el que cuenta no es muy grande, y esta medida simplemente salió como una idea ya que solamente cuenta con un espacio de 45x45x45 cm. (aprox) Había pensado en un cubo (caja cerrada), eq activa, para el proyecto de este sub. 
Se trata de un sub para home theatre en un sistema que se transformará en un 2.1
El tema es...que se consigue hoy en este mercado? (BsAs)
Preferentemente no elejiría nada de Jahro, he visto

http://www.audifan.com.ar/w12400f.html

está el proyecto de Eza con un Moon ( no se si es este)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-428811565-subwoofer-moon-12-pulgadas-doble-bobina-500w-_JM_

Agradezco las respuestas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2012)

Movido                             aqui


----------



## 2SC2922 (Sep 3, 2012)

Iván Francisco dijo:


> Hola gente:
> estoy en la búsqueda de 1 woofer de 12" 200W RMS 8ohms para realizar un proyecto para un amigo mío.
> El tamaño precisamente no es un capricho ya que el espacio con el que cuenta no es muy grande, y esta medida simplemente salió como una idea ya que solamente cuenta con un espacio de 45x45x45 cm. (aprox) Había pensado en un cubo (caja cerrada), eq activa, para el proyecto de este sub.
> Se trata de un sub para home theatre en un sistema que se transformará en un 2.1
> ...



Hola, si estas condicionado por el tamaño de la caja lo mas conveniente seria simular la respuesta de subwoofers que tengan los parametros TS y te fijas cual te conviene.
Si yo tuviera que comprar un subwoofer iria para GB Audio o sino ver algun subwoofer de car-audio que suelen traer los parametros TS.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola 2SC2922:
muchas gracias por tu respuesta! voy a simular todos los parámetros de los GB a ver cual me conviene mas.


----------

